# Tent Graves



## smoke665 (Jun 6, 2021)

Driving around the valley this afternoon found me at the site of an old cemetery. I've visited several others in the area, but this is the only one that has these Tents. Couldn't find any writings to date them, other than current lore which puts them in the 1800's. Considering I was way back off the road, in the middle of nowhere, I wasn't all that keen on looking under the tents either.  For those interested a little reading on Tent Graves Mysterious Tent Graves of the American South - A Tradition in Need of Preservation



June 202120210606_4440.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 6, 2021)

Nice pic and very interesting, will have to read about them.


----------



## PJM (Jun 6, 2021)

Interesting.  I'd never seen or heard of these before.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 6, 2021)

@K9Kirk Thank you

@PJM I've lived about 2 miles from them for the last 12 years, and didn't know they were there. There's a lot of history within a few miles of us dating back before the white man even settled in the area.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 6, 2021)

Never heard of anything like this. You got a nice picture, good choice to go with B&W.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 7, 2021)

vintagesnaps said:


> Never heard of anything like this. You got a nice picture, good choice to go with B&W.


Thank you!


----------



## Scott Whaley (Jun 7, 2021)

I have read that there's a lot of tent graves in middle Tennessee.   My wife & I would like to see some of them.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 7, 2021)

Scott Whaley said:


> I have read that there's a lot of tent graves in middle Tennessee.   My wife & I would like to see some of them.


There's a lot of them here also. Tent Graves of Mt. Gilead Cemetery


----------

